# Aiming a Jelly Bean



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey all I recently got a mint jellybean slingshot in trade and I have a question or two about aiming it. With the frame being rounded as all the ocularis equipped slingshots I've shot I am having a hard time finding a solid fixed point to use for aiming. I do sort of OK, 6 out of 10 just shooting instinctively. I know the jellybean can do better so do you guys have any tricks for the jellybean or ocularis in general? Oh yeah I am set up to shoot over the top.

Thanks for any and all help 

PS is it just me or should the "yellow jacket" color option be more widely available in the Simple Shot line up?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey RT - sure they have 3 notches in the rounds - top 45 and side?

Think the idea is to get you elastic centred to that and then use as a sight.

I like both the Rebels and the Yellow Jackets - both options look cool. Then again not like much of what Simple Shot makes looks anything but cool.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. My hang up is that the bands are over the top and I shoot gangsta. So the dimps don't really line up for me. I am going to try marking the bands where they meet the frame and try using that as a reference point. Just need to figure how to mark the edge of the band...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Kentucky windage - Using the middle notch as a reference?


----------

